# Encouragement needed



## 72van (Mar 13, 2007)

Well folks the time has come...........got me money, know what i want 
(hymer 534)..........just need a bit of bottle   and encouragement.

Gonna make my way across the pond in the next few weeks, to the home of the hymer, Germany, and hopefully come home with one 
So fingers crossed, wish me well.....and of course anymore tips always welcome.


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Well folks the time has come...........got me money, know what i want
> (hymer 534)..........just need a bit of bottle   and encouragement.
> 
> Gonna make my way across the pond in the next few weeks, to the home of the hymer, Germany, and hopefully come home with one
> So fingers crossed, wish me well.....and of course anymore tips always welcome.


good luck mate,go and see the vans a few times & dont get too excited and just buy the 1st 1,hope you get what you want


----------



## 72van (Mar 13, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> good luck mate,go and see the vans a few times & dont get too excited and just buy the 1st 1,hope you get what you want


Thanks Sam, I'm gonna try hard to have my sensible head on but at the moment i'm like a little kid at christmas


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Thanks Sam, I'm gonna try hard to have my sensible head on but at the moment i'm like a little kid at christmas


i know what you mean,when i went to buy ours i had all the cash in my handbag   mad really as i could have got mugged or anything,i went on the train too....oh wow i cant describe how exciting it was,but it was the best thing iv ever done,buying the motorhome.
just try and be sensible cause you dont want to come back and think oh no what have i done!! cause that would be bad eh! im sure you will get a corker,good luck in finding your dream,sam


----------



## 72van (Mar 13, 2007)

cheers again Sam,
The plan is to pick one or more out from the internet in the same area, fly out there and when i'm there have a look around the local press and dealers for anymore. Than make a choice 

Trouble is i won't have much time only a few days


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> cheers again Sam,
> The plan is to pick one or more out from the internet in the same area, fly out there and when i'm there have a look around the local press and dealers for anymore. Than make a choice
> 
> Trouble is i won't have much time only a few days


you will come back with a stunner im sure,happy hunting,hey you will have to post a pic of your new addition when your back,cant wait to see it, sam


----------



## Guy (Mar 13, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Well folks the time has come...........got me money, know what i want
> (hymer 534)..........just need a bit of bottle   and encouragement.
> 
> Gonna make my way across the pond in the next few weeks, to the home of the hymer, Germany, and hopefully come home with one
> So fingers crossed, wish me well.....and of course anymore tips always welcome.


Hi 72 van
i have just been through the same dilemma and with a hymer 534,dont you just love the layout. we was going to go to germany and look around, this site is well worth a look, mobile.de but in the end we went to the motorhome show at the NEC and asked dealers if they had any 534 as part ex, two days later hymer uk in preston said they had just got one in.After a lot of haggling we agreed a price and have put a deposit on it. we should have it sometime this month. If its what you want go for it,we looked around at all different layouts but kept going back to the 534 with u shaped lounge.Buy it and enjoy it,its your holidays and lifestyle for years to come and if you buy it from germany you can get your money back on it over here if you decide to sell it.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*Buying from Germany*

Hi 72Van
If you do go to Germany to buy your Hymer. If so:-
Never ever give them what they ask. Always bargain. You should be able to knock them down by €1000. If it is a cash deal, you can knock them down between €1500 to €2000. (Especially Dealers)
Remember:- When purchasing an MH, make sure you have your Passport. Fahrzeugbrief=Log Book, Autoversicherung=Insurance for bringing the MH from Germany to England, make sure the Insurance is less than month old Also TÜV (pronounced TOOF)=MOT. Bill of sale, very important. If there are number plates on the MH, take them off, you have to take them to the Zulassungsstelle=Registration Office.
At the Zulassungsstelle, pull a ticket number from a machine and wait for your number to appear on a screen.
If the MH is not deregistered, you have to de-register= Abmelden. Then re-register=Anmelden, MH in your name. No number plates, it is okay. Inform them you are exporting the MH to England, they will issue you with Temporary Plates for 15 days or 30 days, take the 15 days, saves you money. YOU MUST TAKE THE MH TO THE REGISTRY OFFICE. 
The whole thing should come to around €39 approx: + €55 for plates approx:
When all the paperwork is done, within the same building you can have the plates made up. After picking up your plates, go back and wait for your name to be called out. Produce your plates and reciepts for all payments. They will stick a circular label and return everything to you. Job done.
Do not buy from looking at a picture. Always give it a going over in person.
You DO NOT pay any export duty if the MH is 2 yrs & over.
Most dealers will do the paper work for you, if from private, then follow instructions above.
If I can help any further, even if it is a language problem let me know. Good luck


----------



## 72van (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks all for your good advice  
I've been looking for sometime now and have found 3 hymers i like the look of, only thing is there quite far apart from each other...... but anyway gonna contact the dealers by phone in the next few days and decied which one is the  best choice, and the easiest to fly to.


----------



## 72van (Mar 15, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Hi 72 van
> i have just been through the same dilemma and with a hymer 534,dont you just love the layout.
> 
> If its what you want go for it,we looked around at all different layouts but kept going back to the 534 with u shaped lounge.
> ...



Hi Guy
yes just like you i love the 534 layout. I've looked at other layouts and makes, but keep being drawn back to the  534  
and can't wait to enjoy some great holidays and adventures in it


----------



## 72van (Mar 15, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Try to forget you are under time constraints as you are unwittingly putting pressure on yourself to buy one as you have little time and you certainly do not want to buy a rushed pup!


 

Hi Virgil 
will keep it in mind makes sense
cheers mate


----------



## 72van (Mar 15, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi 72van.
> I have a C Class & I think the build quality is second to none.  You can get more homely vans, but Hymers are very practical & usable!



Hi *****
did you buy abroad ?
Read lots of your posts on here, you do seem to get lots of fun from your hymer..........can't wait   to get mine.


----------



## 72van (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi David and Ann
gonna print your advice and carry it with me on my trip.

cheers you two


----------



## guest (Mar 17, 2007)

iv heard hymers are 1st class motorhomes,one day if we win the lotto we will buy a brand new A class for sure  dream on..........sam


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv heard hymers are 1st class motorhomes,one day if we win the lotto we will buy a brand new A class for sure  dream on..........sam



sam if you win the lotto will you buy me one as well ?


----------



## guest (Mar 17, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> sam if you win the lotto will you buy me one as well ?


i will buy every1 one on here   you see im nice like that he he


----------



## guest (Mar 17, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Buy a big big big one and we can all live happily ever after together


the wildcamping forum would be empty then he he


----------



## guest (Mar 17, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I think you, me, Graham, Hilly and Trevor would need a sound proof room of our own!


now that my friend...........IS TRUE he he he he


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hi 72Van
> If you do go to Germany to buy your Hymer. If so:-
> Never ever give them what they ask. Always bargain. You should be able to knock them down by €1000. If it is a cash deal, you can knock them down between €1500 to €2000. (Especially Dealers)



I know this is just a guide and it does depend on how much the vehicle cost to start with...... 

how does this sound, the hymer i like is €19,900 and the guy say's he can't and won't go anyless than €19,200............a saving of €700, about £480.

sound good or not ?


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Cash or trade in deal!



its a cash deal..........

the thing is i don't won't to fly out there then barter with him ( he's a dealer ) 

i need to know his lowest price before i fly out, 

think i might phone him again on monday and try and get him down a bit more.......but i do like the look of the mh on the pics and it does have low mileage and some extras..............   hm decisions decisions 

ps the guy told me it has some damage on roof from hailstones, but is only cosmetic  so maybe i could play on that ?


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Trouble is that he knows you are in the UK and if you fly out he knows you're gonna buy... Make certain you let him know you have others too see!



good point


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Another bargain tool u have is that u will be taking it out of his country & therefore U will not be making any minor warranty claims from him.
> You may not even bother with major claims as it would be non cost effective to return the van to him.
> You could possibly agree a very short warranty period to negotiate the price down, but do check it over thoroughly.
> Just like a private purchase.



great point..............i've got a figure in my head of what i would like to pay but its one of the cheapest i've seen so far so maybe €700 off is not such a bad deal.

gonna chew it over, try and get a better price but i guess its always gonna be a bit of a gamble !!!


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, £19,000/£20.000 is an awful lot of money. I know because I paid just over that for mine!
> Ok it's not £50.000, but it is still a lot!
> It is easy to spend it, but at our time of life (and I am assuming you are around the same as us) it would be difficult to earn or replace.
> Take care



its 19,900 eur not pounds......still a lot of money i know...... but does the 700 eur off sound any better now


----------



## 72van (Mar 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I did forget it was Euro, but I would certainly want at least e1000 off which is only about 5%. I would be happier with 10% off but I do not think U will get it unless U push the warranty issue. I would ask for e1500 off & a short warranty.
> But that is only if U are satisfied with the condition!
> This is my previous life in boat sales talking!
> Call his bluff, make an offer & be prepared to walk. Leave him ur contact number.
> ...



cheers mate, 
again makes lots of sence what you say..........gonna call his bluff on monday will let you all know how i get on.


----------



## 72van (Mar 19, 2007)

called the dealer today............bad news its been sold  

never mind there's another i'm interested in (not the same dealer ) more expensive but less miles on it and a year younger................but again spoke to the guy and the most he'll drop is 500 eur  ............where am i going wrong  .............still cheaper then if i bought here in the uk though !!


----------



## 72van (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Have you factored everything into the deal?
> 
> Flight costs, fuel costs, ferry costs, registration costs, mot costs, peace of mind (how much is that worth?), being able to grab hold of the dealer if/when something goes wrong? having to get out the "wrong" side of the van, finding it harder to sell when you come to sell it as it's a LHD as not all buyers will buy a LHD one! possibly having to settle for a lower price when you do sell.
> 
> ...



i see what you saying, but where could i find a 1996 50,000 miles on the clock hymer for £15000 here in the uk ?


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> i see what you saying, but where could i find a 1996 50,000 miles on the clock hymer for £15000 here in the uk ?


go to germany go get what you want ,itll be a great adventure,you'll love it mate x x x x wish i was going ha ha


----------



## Guy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi 72 van
I have finally picked my Hymer 534 up from hymer uk in preston.I did pay more than i was going to originally as i too was going to go over to Germany to purchase one.
I picked it up on Sunday and drove back with it today (wednesday) as the rear blind was faulty and the side storage door would not lock.
They did the jobs while i waited, giving me a courtesy car to tootle about in,
they fitted a new blind and repaired the lock,they also gave me £20.00 worth of fuel to refill the motorhome.
Having that peace of mind is,to me, worth paying the extra.
The motorhome is one of the best purchases i have made and cant wait to get away in it.We are going on the bank holiday weekend in April but dont know where yet,cant decide.


----------



## cipro (Mar 29, 2007)

*Heeeelllpppp*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hi 72Van
> If you do go to Germany to buy your Hymer. If so:-
> Never ever give them what they ask. Always bargain. You should be able to knock them down by €1000. If it is a cash deal, you can knock them down between €1500 to €2000. (Especially Dealers)
> Remember:- When purchasing an MH, make sure you have your Passport. Fahrzeugbrief=Log Book, Autoversicherung=Insurance for bringing the MH from Germany to England, make sure the Insurance is less than month old Also TÜV (pronounced TOOF)=MOT. Bill of sale, very important. If there are number plates on the MH, take them off, you have to take them to the Zulassungsstelle=Registration Office.
> ...





The above makes me glad I brought from here seems so pain in the neck.
I hope the savings are worth it for those who go over the POND  
to purchase goooood luck


----------



## guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Hi 72 van
> I have finally picked my Hymer 534 up from hymer uk in preston.I did pay more than i was going to originally as i too was going to go over to Germany to purchase one.
> I picked it up on Sunday and drove back with it today (wednesday) as the rear blind was faulty and the side storage door would not lock.
> They did the jobs while i waited, giving me a courtesy car to tootle about in,
> ...


i was at hymer in preston on sunday too,did you see someone in the cafe eating all the cake??? that was me he he


----------



## 72van (Mar 29, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Hi 72 van
> I have finally picked my Hymer 534 up from hymer uk in preston.I did pay more than i was going to originally as i too was going to go over to Germany to purchase one.
> I picked it up on Sunday and drove back with it today (wednesday) as the rear blind was faulty and the side storage door would not lock.
> They did the jobs while i waited, giving me a courtesy car to tootle about in,
> ...



hi guy
after looking and speaking with 4 dealers in germany i've decided to buy here in the uk, it has be a very unpleasant experience and put me right off........am re-thinking things and looking at other types of m/h now.


----------



## guest (Mar 29, 2007)

*hymer 6 berth*

my friend is always on about selling his,he said it again at the weekend & we went to hymer preston,his is gorgeous ,i dont know why he wants to sell it


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 29, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> my friend is always on about selling his,he said it again at the weekend & we went to hymer preston,his is gorgeous ,i dont know why he wants to sell it


beutifull van.. wow


----------



## 72van (Mar 29, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi 72 Van.
> That is very disappointing & I bet U feel gutted!



hi Graham

the funny thing is i don't really feel that diasppointed, only with the dealers i spoke with in germany, if fact i reckon i had a lucky escape and could have got really stung.
But like i've said i'm re-thinking and looking at other m/h..............quite fancy the autotrail cheyenne 634...................but will see


----------



## guest (Mar 30, 2007)

hi guys,well i think you can get some smashing m/h's these days,there is lots to choose from,so keep your options open 72van.good luck in finding your baby


----------



## 72van (Mar 31, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I feel rather jealous of you 72van as I remember the feeling when looking around for our MH and would love to be doing the same again at the moment!



now i've got the german trip out of my head, i do feel quite relaxed about looking  ..................... in fact going looking today, going to visit three dealers in sussex and if i've got time will try and get down into Hampshire............i'm off now, updates coming soon


----------



## 72van (Mar 31, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> 72van ... Post number 67 wasn't meant as a "I told you so" moment! I have just read it back and I hope you didn't take it as such!



No of course i didn't.............. Its great to read the good advice i'm getting from you and everyone else.............in fact its help me more then you might imagine, 
cheers everyone


----------



## 72van (Mar 31, 2007)

Am i just unlucky or should i change my name to, "Mr. You look like a man we can rip-off..................or am i just seeing it all wrong  
Had a look today at a Bessacarr E600, bit expensive but liked it only done 29,000 miles............follow link to this site and view it 
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/motor2.html
came home thought i would go on web and find out more about the bessacarr model range.............and found this........................
http://www.motorholme.co.uk/motorhomes/5ea_model.htm
its the same M/H.............so my gut feeling is a ex hire 8 year old M/H would have done more then 29,000 miles..........or would it


----------



## Trevor (Mar 31, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Am i just unlucky or should i change my name to, "Mr. You look like a man we can rip-off..................or am i just seeing it all wrong
> Had a look today at a Bessacarr E600, bit expensive but liked it only done 29,000 miles............follow link to this site and view it
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/motor2.html
> came home thought i would go on web and find out more about the bessacarr model range.............and found this........................
> ...


ooooooooooo lush but never in my wildest dreams can i see myself having something like that unless yes the lottery because i am to old to sell my body


----------



## 72van (Mar 31, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> ooooooooooo lush but never in my wildest dreams can i see myself having something like that unless yes the lottery because i am to old to sell my body


guess i've had some luck...............small morgage and all that stuff.....................but is the M/H dodgy


----------



## guest (Apr 2, 2007)

any luck 72van with what you are looking for,what sort you thinking of now after sleeping on it for a few days ?? sam


----------



## 72van (Apr 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> any luck 72van with what you are looking for,what sort you thinking of now after sleeping on it for a few days ?? sam



hi sam
had to completely re-think............... and find more money  .............but hope i might have found the right M/H for me.............its funny how things can work out...............two weeks ago i was flying out to germany to buy a hymer............now i'm driving down to Hampshire in a few days to view a bassacar.
wish me well
72van


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> hi sam
> had to completely re-think............... and find more money  .............but hope i might have found the right M/H for me.............its funny how things can work out...............two weeks ago i was flying out to germany to buy a hymer............now i'm driving down to Hampshire in a few days to view a bassacar.
> wish me well
> 72van


oh wow,good luck mate,i was at preston hymer a couple of weeks ago and to be honest i was surprised to see that the new hymers were no where near as nice as the old ones,the layout was not to my taste  
good choice bessacarr,very nice m/h,good luck mate let us know how you get on


----------



## 72van (Apr 3, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> oh wow,good luck mate,i was at preston hymer a couple of weeks ago and to be honest i was surprised to see that the new hymers were no where near as nice as the old ones,the layout was not to my taste
> good choice bessacarr,very nice m/h,good luck mate let us know how you get on



Funny thing is the  bessacarr is coming down from Preston Marquis to Marquis Hampshire...........should have got you to have a look for me !!!!


----------



## guest (Apr 3, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Funny thing is the  bessacarr is coming down from Preston Marquis to Marquis Hampshire...........should have got you to have a look for me !!!!


no really.....ha ha ha ha i prob sat in it and played with all the gadgets......


----------



## 72van (Apr 3, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> no really.....ha ha ha ha i prob sat in it and played with all the gadgets......


Wondered why the guy said he had to evict some mad women before he could bring it down !!!!


----------



## Nosha (Apr 3, 2007)

*Hymer Purchase*

Only just caught up with his thread... and it looks like I'm too late anyway, but a chap I know from Doncaster bought his Hymer from Belgium as their VAT/Tax rate is less than Germany on new vehicles... but more on secondhand. Also the dealer in Begium drives it to the docks for you on their trade plates which saves on insurance and road fund duty abroad so you only need UK insurance - he said it saved quite a bit when you add it all up. What ever you buy - Good Luck and enjoy it!


----------



## guest (Apr 4, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Wondered why the guy said he had to evict some mad women before he could bring it down !!!!


ha ha ha ha thats true,oh my bad reputation is getting me into trouble... 
hope its what you are looking for mate....good luck


----------



## 72van (Apr 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hope its what you are looking for mate....good luck



Hi Sam, had a view of it today and  its just what i'm looking for ............ so i've made a deal and put down me deposit, gotta wait about 10 days before its ready to collect.............reckon its gonna be the longest 10 days ever  !!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> Hi Sam, had a view of it today and  its just what i'm looking for ............ so i've made a deal and put down me deposit, gotta wait about 10 days before its ready to collect.............reckon its gonna be the longest 10 days ever  !!!!!!!


prob only about 5 days left now eh mate......i bet your well chuffed with it,im glad you found what you are looking for,maybe a meet up is in order so you can show it off........... well done mate,samm x


----------



## 72van (Apr 9, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> prob only about 5 days left now eh mate......i bet your well chuffed with it,im glad you found what you are looking for,maybe a meet up is in order so you can show it off........... well done mate,samm x



a meet up sound's just great,....................would be really good if a big bunch of us could arrange a meet sometime in the summer..................now that would be really wild


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> a meet up sound's just great,....................would be really good if a big bunch of us could arrange a meet sometime in the summer..................now that would be really wild


i agree,it'd be a good laugh probably with lots to talk about,and we will need a tesco wagon to deliver the wine!!


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Is that just for U & me Sam?????


you...................ha ha


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hope it is Crianza then!
> ha ha ha


its for me then.........hmmmmmmmm lovely wine


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Might let u have a very little sip


well if that was a sip i had last night mate.......WELL BRING IT ON......


----------



## 72van (Apr 9, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> well if that was a sip i had last night mate.......WELL BRING IT ON......



sound's like a gr8 weekend


----------



## guest (Apr 9, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> sound's like a gr8 weekend


i dont even knopw how many bottles we have drank between us since fri night....................i lost count  
graham how many do you think mate


----------



## vanman (Apr 24, 2016)

WOW,was it really 9 years ago i started this thread!!! Still have the same MH and still running lovely Body work could do with sprucing up a bit though.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 24, 2016)

vanman said:


> WOW,was it really 9 years ago i started this thread!!! Still have the same MH and still running lovely Body work could do with sprucing up a bit though.


Thank you for bringing us up to date on this, I have spent the last 9 years wondering how you got on with it, so many sleepless nights:dog:


----------



## maingate (Apr 24, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> Thank you for bringing us up to date on this, I have spent the last 9 years wondering how you got on with it, so many sleepless nights:dog:



Me too ........ I thought he had Dementia (or is that me?)


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 24, 2016)

maingate said:


> Me too ........ I thought he had Dementia (or *is that me?)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yup  -  its you  ....


----------



## maingate (Apr 24, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> maingate said:
> 
> 
> > Me too ........ I thought he had Dementia (or *is that me?)[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 25, 2016)

maingate said:


> delicagirl said:
> 
> 
> > It's me?
> ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 26, 2019)

vanman said:


> WOW,was it really 9 years ago i started this thread!!! Still have the same MH and still running lovely Body work could do with sprucing up a bit though.


we are still waiting for the pictures, I check every day but nothing


----------



## maingate (Oct 27, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> we are still waiting for the pictures, I check every day but nothing



I have one of Lloyd George riding a Camel ....

 ... will that do?


----------



## Borders2 (Oct 27, 2019)

Having just bought our van, well a year ago now but given the thread... thats up to date no? We looked at literally hundreds of vehicles before making our decision. So if you are looking it's a bad idea to lock on to one model in our view, open doors, lockers and so on. Look at the layouts, what is going to NOT work for you and build on that. Your perfect vehicle is out there and we found ours. Namely Betsy the Burstner with the island bed..... lush.


----------



## vanman (Oct 28, 2019)

Guess what? 














12 years now  and still running.

Fridge has packed in though!


----------

